# Ninja Challenge



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

We came home from being at the hospital today and I just needed to do some shooting for fun. I like to see shooters videos so, for those of you like myself, here ya go. It's all about the fun. When I place a short target on the platform I always shoot high first. Check out the wet shirt effect. We had a lot of rain overnight.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to "wet tee shirt contest"!!! I do not think this will replace the original, though ... :rofl:

Fun shooting ... thanks for the vid.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to "wet tee shirt contest"!!! I do not think this will replace the original, though ... :rofl:
> 
> Fun shooting ... thanks for the vid.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


LOL yes Charles! It was a cool way to see how close I was getting.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great video!

and nice shooting


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks LVO. Next time I need to have a more exciting video for a title like this.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Bean! Nice shooting and video! Foresee a few upset kids now! upset that ther leggo ninjas are missing! LOL!!

fWV2


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shooting bean, pretty cool to see the shot just sitting there in the shirt like that every time. That'll teach the kids to pick up their toys...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

da boy lead a charmed life...for a time anyway! :king: Great shooting Bud!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought your backstop was a blanket at first! No, it's a t-shirt and those are shotgun shells, not soda cans and you're shooting at a tiny little figurine. Nice work!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Now why didn't I ever think of that?! A mirror? OF COURSE!

Cool video man, and thanks for the rear view mirror. Buns glazing in the mirror may be closer than they appear.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Now why didn't I ever think of that?! A mirror? OF COURSE!
> 
> Cool video man, and thanks for the rear view mirror. Buns glazing in the mirror may be closer than they appear.


Here is my set up Buns. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23383-mod-for-camera-mount-mirror-set-up/


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Ninja.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great! Thanks for the video.

SMS


----------

